# The *** of Achilles



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I jsuytia

It is a philosophical metaphor I just invented while I was on a walk with my dog. 

I was wondering (and I'm sure that I'm not the only one) about the problem of music as something divine, high, caused by the fact that there is so much low, degenerated music serving primitive purposes. How can music - as a whole - be considered divine and high if there is certainly non-divine, low side of it. 

Then I thought about Achilles and I think I have found the answer for this problem. Achilles is great hero, celebrated in great and immortal poetry: his glorious arms deal deadly strikes, his legs stand still under strongest blows, his eyes hurl thunderbolts... but he also has *** and this *** isn't that great, not so poetic and yet it's still Achille's ***, just like there are Achille's arms, legs and eyes. It's part of him, quite prosaic and uninteresting. Does it make Achilles less great and poetic hero? 

Perhaps.....................

The music as a whole is an Achilles, it's close to divine, it's high but a considerable part of this great Achilles is his *** and this *** is low music, Akon, AC/DC, it's the *** of the Achilles which arms and legs and eyes et cetera are Beethovens, Wagners, Debussys as well as many other great artists creating the greatness and poetry of being called music. 

Yes indeed.

Thank you.


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

What was your dogs opinion on these matters?

Seriously though , AC/DC are much better than Mozart, Wagner and Debussy. Those guys are too inconsistent with loads of spotty music with the occasional poo-stained gem. AC/DC were consistently awesome for nearly 20 years, even with the death of Bon Scott in there.

What about the heel anyway?


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Does this have anything to do with Brahms saying, "an *** could see that?" From what I understand, the ladies sort of like the posterior in a guy. Another word for it is "fundament." It's fundamental, which might describe AC/DC pretty well. 

I put AC/DC in the same league as Vivaldi. They wrote one great song 500 times. I'm not being derrogatory when I say that. I don't turn to them for subtleties. I don't turn to D. Scarlatti for the profound musical architecture of Bach, and I dont; turn to Wagner when I want to evoke England's pastoral countryside.

Okay, I've talked myself into understanding Aramis' epiphany.


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Maybe *** was something that Achilles just happened to be riding? Like a donkey, for instance. That doesn’t make him Don Pedro way ahead of his time, does it? Besides, I think that it has already been suggested someplace in here that the classical music lovers could appreciate a good *** very much as well.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Argus said:


> What was your dogs opinion on these matters?
> 
> Seriously though , AC/DC are much better than Mozart, Wagner and Debussy. Those guys are too inconsistent with loads of spotty music with the occasional poo-stained gem. AC/DC were consistently awesome for nearly 20 years, even with the death of Bon Scott in there.
> 
> What about the heel anyway?


Nyahahah...my Italian Greyhound loves opera while my Pit and my JackChi like classic rock and jambands...opinions are like what again...oh, yeah, right...


----------



## ShannonL (May 17, 2011)

According to history...women loved his ***. All music is great if written from the soul. Achillies was born to kill, his life was filled with war and death, Beethoven and others could never capture a warriors life.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Aramis said:


> I jsuytia
> 
> It is a philosophical metaphor I just invented while I was on a walk with my dog.
> 
> ...


You mentioned Achilles, his *** and AC/DC. I suppose the latter came out of his *** as excretum, and I hope for his sake he wasn't constipated.


----------



## Saturnus (Nov 7, 2006)

Akon? Rock music?
The ******* and music was one of Mozart's favorite subjects: 





Edit: for those not familiar with German, Leck mich im Arsch means "lick my ***".


----------



## hemidemisemiquaver (Apr 22, 2011)

I read a version yesterday that it was one of his favorite subjects because he had Tourettes. Who could have thought?


----------



## Saturnus (Nov 7, 2006)

Well, according to Wikipedia anus-humour was very common in the German culture at the time (it was just one of those hypes) and widely employed by the Mozart family, even by his father and wife!


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Speaking of AC/DC, they are the ones laughing their *** off… all the way the bank!

As for the music, it works in mysterious ways and can appeal to different people for entirely different reasons. One needs to keep their eyes (ears really) and mind open of course, but that alone may just not be enough. I have a little hypothesis about this (which is pretty much what I just said above) and if I manage to word it in a more or less acceptable way I may bring it in for discussion some time later.


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> You mentioned Achilles, his *** and AC/DC. I suppose the latter came out of his *** as excretum, and I hope for his sake he wasn't constipated.


That's your nations greatest musical export you're talking about there. Where's your sense of national pride?


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Argus said:


> That's your nations greatest musical export you're talking about there. Where's your sense of national pride?


True. So is Rolf Harris but Harris decided to go over to near you. Bloody hell, it's all this Commonwealth thing. We're all "related".


----------

